# Ryanhaus kennels



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Still in my quest to find the right breeder. Came across these guys. They seem legit. Just wondering if anyone has heard of them or has gotten a dog from them. 

Vonryansgermanshepherds.com


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you tell me if they breed labs aswell as GSD's I just glanced quick,

NM they do, 

Can you research them then visit to ensure its not a puppy factory?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have heard nothing but GOOD things about ryanhaus..Wolfiesmom a member here has one of her gsd's, Wolfie is quite a character

Yes she has labs, she is not a puppy mill She titles alot of her dogs as well.

I wouldn't turn down a dog from them, so I would say to the OP, if you can visit, meet the owner, meet her dogs, do so.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have heard nothing but GOOD things about ryanhaus..Wolfiesmom a member here has one of her gsd's, Wolfie is quite a character
> 
> Yes she has labs, she is not a puppy mill She titles alot of her dogs as well.
> 
> I wouldn't turn down a dog from them, so I would say to the OP, if you can visit, meet the owner, meet her dogs, do so.


Thanks! I have been talking with Mrs Paula from ryanhaus and she is very nice. Was able to answer all my questions about her dogs and seems to care very much about her dogs. If I Couldgo there tomorrow I would but there's a blizzard over there and we are getting snow again for the 3rd time this week. So soon as I can, my wife and I are going to make a trip out there. Her dogs have some very nice looking features.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the dogs are beautiful 
i'd not hesitate to get a dog 
from there


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

There you go!

 happy puppy hunting


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh yeah, I am in CT shoreline, and it is some nasty here,,I'm sure where she is in MA, they are getting slammed like us...Glad you hooked up with her and like her, I think she does a good job with her dogs


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I would buy a pup from that kennel as well. yes she has labs and german shepherds. I like that she trains and titles her dogs.


----------

